# Robots are becoming VERY advanced



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2017)

This video is amazing....makes me wonder how long it will be before Robots take over even more Human tasks.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/rVlhMGQgDkY?rel=0


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2017)




----------

